
How I Started Reading 10 Hours Every Week - robmerki
https://merki.ca/blog/read-more-books
======
eigen-vector
Personal opinion: Like most productivity tips, you don't have to hack your way
into making reading a habit. A lot of the effort gets lost in the process
itself. What I've found works for me is identifying the right kind of book(s)
that will help me build momentum. It could be a certain writer, or a certain
genre, or even a book or series that you've previously read; just start
reading.

~~~
robmerki
I respect this opinion, but I suspect you have an easier time getting started
than I do. Whatever works.

------
yoricm
I can relate about this problem: I love to read, but can't find the time to do
so.

Mindfulness about "distraction" is the first step. We don't need more time, we
need to prioritize what we do every moment of the day.

What also helped me is to switch my mental approach when reading: I don't see
it as a "read it from A to Z" task.

I took the opposite approach, reading only the first 20 pages of lots of
different books. It gives a wide perspective of what's available, it broaden
the spectrum of knowledge. Then I rate each book so I can come back and read
through the ones that look the most appealing to me.

